# Meat Slicer



## Nefarious (Feb 20, 2022)

I'll be making my first Buckboard bacon next week and will eventually need a meat slicer.

How often will I use it, unknown but not real often.

What else will I use it for, unknow don't have any other plans.

Don't want to spend much so on amazon I just picked the highest reviewed with highest score item:


any reason this won't work?  Is there a better option in the same ball park?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 20, 2022)

Chef’s Choice is very popular here. Don’t know because I bought the big guy from LEM the 10”. No complaints


----------



## DougE (Feb 20, 2022)

I just decided I'm going to bite the bullet and buy the 10 inch LEM, and be done with it. Buy once, cry once, as they say.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Feb 20, 2022)

I recently purchased the Nesco. It seems to work good on bacon.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 20, 2022)

DougE said:


> I just decided I'm going to bite the bullet and buy the 10 inch LEM, and be done with it. Buy once, cry once, as they say.


I'm in the dog house at.the moment. Add.to that the fact that if I smoke more.then once every week or two, it doesn't go well.  

i'll settle for now.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 20, 2022)

I had a Chef’s Choice for a while. What drove me nuts about it was that you have to flip the bacon/ham/beef every 4-5 slices or this big meat tag develops. Even a partial freeze didn’t do the trick. But, I used it for years. It still beats hand slicing. Just watch that you don’t push too hard. If you do you will slowly increase the depth of the cut.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 20, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I had a Chef’s Choice for a while. What drove me nuts about it was that you have to flip the bacon/ham/beef every 4-5 slices or this big meat tag develops. Even a partial freeze didn’t do the trick. But, I used it for years. It still beats hand slicing. Just watch that you don’t push too hard. If you do you will slowly increase the depth of the cut.


On a whole belly, I may or may not need to flip, really it’s not necessary but the tag still does develop but to a much less degree than on other slicers For sure. The LEM is a fine machine, but a Berkel, Hobart or Globe, it’s just not.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 20, 2022)

My chefs choice has served me well. Even better it was a gift from a forum member. It's a great choice for someone planning on using it several times or more a year. Keep it greased and you will be fine


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 21, 2022)

I bought a low end slicer , and like said . Only using it a few times for bacon and or other smoked items. It is ok but not what I am used to using from when I worked in the food industry.
Mine is not a Hobart and I did not think at all that it would be. But i'm ok with that

Even the big Hobarts give you a nice skin flap, but they slice were you set them at,
 mine like 

 Sven Svensson
 said if I push a little to hard it comes out thicker

If going for price , 

 TNJAKE
 ,has us all beat...lol

David


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 21, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> My chefs choice has served me well. Even better it was a gift from a forum member. It's a great choice for someone planning on using it several times or more a year. Keep it greased and you will be fine


Do you have the 615A or the stainless, I'm trying to figure out the difference.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 21, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Do you have the 615A or the stainless, I'm trying to figure out the difference.


Mines the 609


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 21, 2022)

Chefs Choice 630, works quite well.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 21, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Chefs Choice 630, works quite well.


Can't find the 630 available anywhere.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 21, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Can't find the 630 available anywhere.


The 615 is another very good unit. I think there are many on here that use that model.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 21, 2022)

I believe we have a Nesco as well...pretty sure it was a Christmas gift. It's served us well for years and sliced many lbs of bacon. I'm sure the one you posted will do just fine for you.
I am looking at upgrading...would love the Lem big 10", only thing holding me back is the weight.

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Feb 21, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I am looking at upgrading...would love the Lem big 10", only thing holding me back is the weight.


Yea, be a pain to move around. Maybe thinking one of those wood top roll around cabinets from harbor freight to keep it on, and just roll it off out of the way when not using it.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 21, 2022)

I have the Nesco slicer w/ the serrated blade.  We got it at Bed, Bath, & Beyond for $69.  I use it on a weekly basis, primarily for slicing bacon/corned beef/pastrami and the like.  I've also used it very successfully for roast beef (eye round) and it has more than met my particular needs.  Would I like it to be a bit more commercial, sure, but I didn't expect a Hobart for $69.


----------

